# A view on Paulding Forest



## yellowhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulding county residents voted to BUY some of the WMA land so that it would always be there for us to use.I think we bought 7000 acres.Now,this land is to remain"greenspace",which doesn`t necessarily mean hunting.Now,the gates to this land remain locked during the hunts,so,I`m told,that the roads"don`t get torn up".The county land has been thinned(timber)to the point that there is no cover or food for the deer,to be seen, unless you walk a great distance to get past the thinning.Looks like the undergrowth has been poisoned.Nothing is there.I don`t mind walking a long way to hunt,but dragging a deer back,even on a cart,uphill at that,in most cases,is an all-day job.I don`t mind totin` a turkey a mile,but a deer?The older you get,the less you can drag.And we`re all going to get to that point.There`s a lotta land not being hunted anymore due to the locked gates.The DNR opened more gates on the 2nd hunt,which is deeply appreciated.The DNR is probably dictated-to by the county on the 7000  acres we bought.I`ve hunted this land for 40 years.Yeah,we get stuck when it rains,and we pull each other out.That`s part of huntin`.I have always owned a 4wd,and that`s why.It`s as necessary as owning a gun.I don`t care if they ever scrape the roads.Also,I saw many more deer on the WMA before it was ever a WMA,and before it was managed,even though there was much lawlessness going on.I no longer see the herds of 15-25 deer I used to see.I know that some of this is due to the constant 'messing'with the timber.I am not bad-mouthing local DNR folks.I like`em all.Lee Burns is a fine feller.What we is more attendance at the hearings,and communication with our reps.All locals need to contact Glenn Richardson,the Rep.and Speaker of the House.One more thing,how about all you red-tape leavers go back up there and remove it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 23, 2008)

Timber cutting

Couple years ago,when we voted to buy the 7000 acres from the Jones family I talked with Jerry Shearin about it.
The Jones family owned the land but inland rome owned the timber rights.Inland rome threatened to sue to stop the sale of the land,but a letter to them from the Paulding lawyer with words like condemned, stopped that.
I think inland rome is getting as much of their timber they can get right now.

Locked gates.
I like them locked.
Less road maintenance,less trash thrown out of trucks.But I've always felt there would be nothing wrong with useing an ATV to go get a deer you've killed.I don't own an ATV or 4wd.If it wern't for timber companies those roads wouldn't be there anyway.


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

*timber*

Those roads were there in the 70s.I don`t remember any harvests until the late 80s.Used to be the woods were left alone until timber matured.Now they plant hybrids that grow much faster.They used to never thin the pines.There were many more roads that no longer exist.These originally went to old homeplaces.We bought bigger tires and put up with the ruts.4-wheelers are prohibited on the areas because too many folks have no ethics or manners,and will ride them all day everywhere if you let them,and leave a stream of trash in their wake.So will horseback riders.I have no problem walking any distance.I do have a problem with dragging a deer,say from Corleys lake to Blue Car Body Rd.For the young`ns,that`s the main road from Braswell north to the powerline.Open the gates and more people will spread out.I,too, like the gates being closed during turkey and small game season.I can drag a squirrel a LONG ways.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Dec 24, 2008)

I would like it bow only but doubt it will be so leavem locked first hunt open 2nd hunt


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 24, 2008)

*gates*

That`s a thought.The county would probably be more receptive to close`em for the 2nd hunt.Dec.is normally the wetter month,which would tear`em up more.We are blessed to have the area to hunt,period.Certain elements,in the 70`s and 80s,attempted to make this area into a BIG airport,like Hartsfield.The citizens rose up and kept Blue Car Body Rd.from becoming a 10,000 ft.runway.The area behind Friendship church is another area that was closed off on the first hunt and partially closed off on the second.I walked in to scout and found tire tracks all over the place.There is a land-locked club within the WMA that had free rein back there.DNR has no choice but to give them access.It`s a long uphill drag all the way if you walk in and hunt close to Racoon Creek.


----------



## cor95123 (Dec 24, 2008)

dnr should close off more roads with earth beams instead of gates,, that would keep all the lazy hunters from wineing,,,,im all for walking in,,,


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

*gates*

You`ll probably change your tune when you hit my age.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

I started hunting PF when I moved to Paulding County in
1984....It was wide open year round and 4X4s and ATVs were
on it day and night...I could not tell you the # of deer I found
shot during the summer....Mud bogs everywhere and mountains
of beer cans and campfires....
It was the best thing to close it down except for the # of hunts
permitted now...There are more deer now than ever, and in
spite of the reduced size of the WMA and areas select cut and 
clear cut there is still lots of areas to hunt...


----------



## cor95123 (Dec 26, 2008)

il bet there were 10 gates open for ever 1 locked.,,.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 26, 2008)

IMO restrictions on access to PUBLIC hunting land for those who are handicapped by any type of health problem should be addressed by lawsuits-------- as a cancer patient / heart patient only allowing me access to a "hunting area" on foot and only allowing me to remove a harvested deer by hand is a death sentence-- no different from a wheel chair patient trying to go up stairs-- the rules should be changed for those with "documented health issues"   every body that's healthy-----WALK----


----------



## cor95123 (Dec 26, 2008)

i  agree ,,.,.


----------



## meherg (Dec 26, 2008)

yes certain people should get certain exceptions   KIDS & HANDICAPP


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 26, 2008)

Eddy M. said:


> IMO restrictions on access to PUBLIC hunting land for those who are handicapped by any type of health problem should be addressed by lawsuits-------- as a cancer patient / heart patient only allowing me access to a "hunting area" on foot and only allowing me to remove a harvested deer by hand is a death sentence-- no different from a wheel chair patient trying to go up stairs-- the rules should be changed for those with "documented health issues"   every body that's healthy-----WALK----



Bull
Folks in wheel chairs don't go out and buy houses with stairs.If you have a health issue,then YOU have to take that into consideration,not everyone else.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 26, 2008)

Jeff Raines said:


> Bull
> Folks in wheel chairs don't go out and buy houses with stairs.If you have a health issue,then YOU have to take that into consideration,not everyone else.



So folks with limitations due to health issues that pay the same fee's as you don't have the same right to access  hunting areas as you do , as a healthy person -----------wake up dude------- thats why there are laws requiring equal access to all current buildings in the USA - when is the last time you saw a round door knob in a new building- a building without a wheelchair access to all areas-- elevators in two story malls-- wheel chair ramps on sidewalks -----there are laws already in place just nobody has addressed the access to public areas by handicapped hunters hopefully some young bright lawyer wanting to establish his name will sue the heck out of the state and get full access to all hunting land to all hunters healthy or un-healthy---------my goal for 2009 is to find that lawyer


----------



## RVGuy (Dec 26, 2008)

Of course, that could backfire, and cease access for all folks. Easiest way to avoid that lawsuit is to end access to everyone... then we're all even.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 26, 2008)

RVGuy said:


> Of course, that could backfire, and cease access for all folks. Easiest way to avoid that lawsuit is to end access to everyone... then we're all even.



If everybody was about to lose access then some folks would be glad to compromise and allow full access to the handicapped / un healthy hunters before they lost their access------------ what if you were only allowed to access your hunting area to the point a handicapped hunter could access that property - any further was off-limits-- would you feel different??  I myself hate it when a ATV drives near me when I'm hunting but if that is the only way that hunter can gain access to the land due to health issues I have no right to complain


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2008)

1 ALBANY NURSERY WMA
(300 ac.) 5
Deer–Archery (Either Sex): Dec. 13 -Jan.
15; Sign-In.
Firearms (Either Sex) Wheelchair Hunters
Only: Nov. 20-23, Dec. 4-7; No Quota; Shotgun
Only; Sign-In.
Turkey– Wheelchair Hunters Only: Mar. 28-
29, April 11-12, 25-26; Quota 2; Sign-In.
28 COOSAWATTEE CARTER’S
LAKE ARCHERY AREA
(3,600 ac.) 1
Deer & Bear–Archery (Either Sex): Sept.
13-Nov. 6, Nov. 10-Dec. 7, Dec. 26-Jan.1;
Sign-In.
Firearms, Wheelchair Hunters Only (Either Sex
& Bear): Nov. 7-9; Quota 40; Check-In.
41 FLINT RIVER WMA
(2,300 ac.) 5
Deer–Archery (Quality Buck & Antlerless):
Sept. 13-Oct. 12, Nov. 29-Dec. 21; Sign-In.
Firearms (Quality Buck & Antlerless) Wheelchair
Hunters Only: Oct. 17-18; Sign-In.
PIEDMONT NWR
Deer–Archery (Either Sex): Sept. 13-Oct. 5.
Harvested deer must be recorded on hunter’s
harvest record and count toward season limit.
Wheelchair Hunters Only (Either Sex): Oct.
17-18; Check-In.
9 RICHARD B. RUSSELL
STATE PARK (2,508 ac.) 3
Deer–Firearms, Wheelchair Hunters Only
(Either Sex): Nov. 4-5; Quota 30; Check-In.
SAVANNAH NWR
Deer & Feral Hog–Archery (Either Sex): Oct.
1-31. Youth only archery hunt in designated
areas Oct. 1-31.
Firearms (Either Sex): Nov. 1-30.
Wheelchair Hunters Only- Designated Areas
81 RIVER BEND WMA
(3,500 ac.) 6
Deer–Archery (Either Sex): Sept. 13-Oct. 2,
Oct. 6-10; Sign-In.
Firearms-Wheelchair Hunters Only (Either
Sex): Oct. 4-5; Sign-In.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
all these hunts are wheelchair only.Why can't I hunt these places at the same time?
I'm being discriminated because I can walk.I need a lawyer.
I have sleep apnea,that's a disability,I survived cancer.But these are not who I am,they do not define me and will not hold me back.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 27, 2008)

your right you should have equal access on those hunts just as they should have full access ( no matter what it takes) on the other hunts- they should have the same access as you have to public land but they don't only on those few days ------ but you are still only talking about wheelchair bound hunters--and they have special hunts set up as do women and children --- what about the hunter who has suffered major heart damage in the past and can't withstand a lot of walking but still wants to hunt- but isn't in a wheelchair---------------- I guess he should just go on and die so you healthy hunters won't have to be bothered by him riding a ATV to his hunting site------------- you might even work at it and eliminate the ladies hunts and child hunts since you don't fit in that category either-------------My point is it's a shame that you can have public area open to hunt-but  a person who is limited in his mobility is not allowed a means to access the full acreage as a person with no physical limitations can ------------you might be able to walk a mile down that closed road-- the physically limited hunter may only be capable of walking  50 yards-Jeff I hope your heath stays good enough to hunt when you want and as you want but I wish you understood there are many that want to hunt but can't because of rules that limit their access to public land


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 27, 2008)

Eddie
I see your point,I really do,and it's not the handicapped folks that tear the roads up and litter up the woods.It's the lazy slobs that can walk but just want to ride in their big 4 wd down the muddy roads just to see if they can.

My dad is at least 300 lbs overweight(not joking)and he has vertigo also.He never gets over 100 yds off the road at our club.His first vertigo attack,I had to help him out of the house,whew,I hope it doesn't hit him in the woods.


----------



## jack butler (Jan 3, 2009)

i am in a wheelchair and as for things i can and cant do. there is about nowhere i cant go on pavment or in stores but there is alot i had to give up in the outdoor world  3-d shoots fishing off the bank or just walking thu the woods its outdoors you cant change that pick the ones you can do and adape and be glad for that


----------



## danmc (Jan 3, 2009)

yellowhammer said:


> One more thing,how about all you red-tape leavers go back up there and remove it.



I'm with ya there.  Drives me nuts to see many year old tape and reflectors all over the woods on public land.  That and trash too.

-Dan


----------



## yellowhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

*gates*

I know that there were a lotta gates open.My main point is that the closed gates were the access to the newly-bought Paulding land,which will remain in the WMA.We voted to buy the land.It was bought for us(all of us)to use.With the access limited,a lot of use is lost.I`m not lazy.I`ll walk miles to hunt turkeys,but I can no longer drag deer these distances.I just returned from Oaky Woods,which is 19,000 acres.Smaller than PF.Many more gates and roads.ALL the gates were open,that I saw.A few roads were walk-in only.There was much more access than there is at PF.I have also driven through an open gate and gotten locked in at PF.This was due to the timber harvesters.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Apr 23, 2009)

It's funny that the land that was purchased was all around Jerry Shearin's house off of Braswell MTN. Rd and the WMA and land owners around Gold Mine and Wolf Pen Rd. got ripped off I knew that Jerry Shearin was dis-honest!!!!!!!_________ Don't think about it just squeeze the trigger!!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Apr 23, 2009)

Eddy . horse Creek and Bullard creek are the two wma`s I hunt and they have handicap access roads that go to exceptional hunting. A couple end at fine food plots you could hunt with a very short walk.RC


----------

